# safari en anglais!!!



## cillab (14 Mai 2009)

bonjour à tous
mon fils,ma installer une version de safari mais elle et en ANGLAIS y a t'il un moyen de changer la langue je viens de faire la derniere mise a jour version 4 mais rien de neuf coté affichage si un de vous a une astuce ,je suis prenneur merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (14 Mai 2009)

cillab a dit:


> Mon fils m'a installé une version de safari mais elle et en ANGLAIS. Y a-t-il un moyen de changer la langue ? Je viens de faire la dernière mise à jour version 4 mais rien de neuf coté affichage. Si l'un de vous a une astuce, je suis preneur merci d'avance


La version 4 de Safari est une beta actuellement en anglais. Si tu n'as pas l'âme d'un aventurier, désinstalle la version 4 et reviens à la version actuelle (Safari 3.2.3) et ne laisse plus ton fils jouer avec tes outils


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Oui ici .


----------



## cillab (14 Mai 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> La version 4 de Safari est une beta actuellement en anglais. Si tu n'as pas l'âme d'un aventurier, désinstalle la version 4 et reviens à la version actuelle (Safari 3.2.3) et ne laisse plus ton fils jouer avec tes outils


merci de ta réponse je vais mettre mon clavier sous clefs


----------



## Flibust007 (15 Mai 2009)

Il y a eu un article dans MacG à ce sujet.
La localisation de Safari 4 est assez facile.

Voici le lien donné par MacG :

http://maclocal.free.fr/files/safari_4_francais.html


Note du modo : quelle que soit la langue de Safari, on en parle dans le forum "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications", comme c'est expliqué ici ! On déménage.


----------

